# Wouldn't it be great if we had a website that listed EVERY dog show?



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

In my search for dog shows (companion, fun, champion, open etc.) I am still yet to find a website that lists all of the shows. Does one exist?

I know there are a couple for Champion shows, but what I was hoping to find was a website with all of the more local ones listed too.

Where does everyone else find out about upcoming dogshows (the fun and companion ones) in their area?

Seems there is hardly anything happening in the Merseyside area, ever!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

All I can think of is fosse data! but there are man on here who may know otherwise!
DT


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes that would be good all on one website


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

this lists most of them 
index.html

then you have 
FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs
Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information
Welcome to Arena Print
Home - Penney Pine - Dog Show Printer

with the schedules


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Those sites are great, and have now been added to my bookmarks. Thanks.

Now all I need is a good website that lists the fun/companion ones too. e.g. Fun dog show in the local park Sunday 1pm-4pm. They are the ones I want to get started with before I go travelling up and down the country.

I noticed on one of those sites that there are a lot of dates registered with "XX canine society".

What are these shows? I noticed there are 3 local ones near me. Could I enter my puppy? What does it entail?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I think that Carol put a link on here somewhere that listed the companion shows try putting it into the search engine see what you can find


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

CDS Dates

try this


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

aurora said:


> CDS Dates
> 
> try this


That link was exactly the type of thing I was looking for. Unfortunately, it only lists the shows for the 3 counties area.

I was hoping for a list of shows in the North-West.

So I am guessing that nobody has made a website listing all shows (champion, companion and fun) happening throughout the country?

I thought that it would have been great (and quite simple to achieve) if there was a map type website, where users could post dates and locations of events (champ, comp and fun) that they know of in their area.

Other users could then simply type in their postcode and select "show me what's happening near me within the next 3 months".

If this doesn't yet exist, I could probably get it done quite quickly (i.e. the software to make it work, uploaded to a domain name and ready to use) but it would be too much for me to then be responsible for typing in all of the events happening throughout the UK.

So here's my question - would other doggy owners give a little of their time and type up what's happening in their area if I got the site made, or would you all prefer to just come and read?

Also, to make sure all shows were covered, we would have to let other doggy owners know about it by telling them about the site - otherwise the site would be empty of info. Is there motivation to do this?

And finally, to make sure all of the funshows were listed, it would probably be helpful if people emailed their local rescue centers etc. to let them know they can add all of their stuff to the map as and when it happens.

It's a considerable amount of work, but worth it if it will help the UK doggy community being able to check one map for everything that's on. It would totally depend on community spirit though (like Wikipedia does) to keep the info updated. Would it work?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

There is a companion dog show group on facebook that does this sort of thing:

UK Companion & Fun Dog Shows | Facebook

I don't know how good it is cos I'm not a member of the group, but I saw it advertised in "Dog World" newspaper online.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> There is a companion dog show group on facebook that does this sort of thing:
> 
> UK Companion & Fun Dog Shows | Facebook
> 
> I don't know how good it is cos I'm not a member of the group, but I saw it advertised in "Dog World" newspaper online.


Thanks SpellWeaver!

I just checked that group out and joined. It has a few shows listed, but again, they are mostly down south.

Do you have a link to where you saw it, or was it in the actual printed news paper?


----------



## catellkai (Aug 1, 2009)

you would have thought that some one would have done it, it all comes down the small print as to who can and is aloud to publish the dates and that are not being seen to be anything other than a third party.


----------



## Team Tegan (Jun 16, 2009)

I have set up a website for North Wales listing mainly companion shows in our area but I have to say its darn hard work trying to find out information for smaller, local shows, but I will persevere :thumbup:
Main Page @ dogpawscymru.co.uk - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site


----------



## kimpom (Aug 9, 2009)

Prodogs lists all Limit, Champ and open shows.
Check it out!
Kim
Kimimela Pomeranians

http://www.prodogs.net/


----------

